# family shot



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

from left to right

up: Martin DR, Godin Multiac SA, Godin LG, Lapatrie CW concert.

down:Norman Ed. Spc. (very old one), Takamine ND65C, My handmade Kindofcaster, Saumier, yamaha LD10E.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

he first (Martin) and the last (Yamaha) look really nice to me! Nice collection!


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice Family. How do you find time to play them all? Congrats.:wave:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Nice!!,...I like the Godin Multiac...


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

Younggun said:


> Very nice Family. How do you find time to play them all? Congrats.:wave:




Playing guitar is the only thing I do all day long.
instead of going to school im taking private class at home and im practicing about 30 to 40 hours a week.
ther's also 2 guitars that i dont really play beacause they're not in great shape(the Norman and the saumier)and there's the yamaha that isn't mine. 
and for the rest each one have a particular use.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Growing up I remember some of those old Normans-some of them really sounded great.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool collection


----------

